# Toilet Paper And Towel Bar



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Our 2004 Outback 25RSS had a towel holder, toilet paper holder, and even a toothbrush holder in the bathroom. Now our 2011 Outback 260FL does have a hook on the back of the bathroom door and some hooks on the wall over the stool wall but where and what have you put your toilet paper holder and towel bars? And where did you find what you installed?

Inquiring minds want to know...









Michael


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They are never installed since most people have different ideas on where they should go. If you did not have a bag in your trailer with these fixtures for you to install then just go to home depot and get what you need. We just threw away what came with our trailer as it was just cheap and the DW wanted something else installed.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We never even installed our stuff as their is not much room in there. We put a towel rack over the door and the TP just sits on little side shelf out of the way. This gives us more elbow room.---Mike


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

DW got a free standing T.P. holder at "Target" and even matches the bath room hardward nicely.


----------



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

mmblantz said:


> We never even installed our stuff as their is not much room in there. We put a towel rack over the door and the TP just sits on little side shelf out of the way. This gives us more elbow room.---Mike


+1


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

D.P. said:


> DW got a free standing T.P. holder at "Target" and even matches the bath room hardward nicely.


this is what we did too! only we went to TJMaxx and also got a matching trash can and put a piece of sticky back velcro on and no moving when traveling but easy enough to move for cleaning!!


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I like my toilet paper to roll. Someone here had this idea and I borrowed it


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Ikea has some neat stuff. 4 bar towel holder screwed into the medicine cabinet and toilet paper holder screwed into the sink cabinet. Machine screws and nuts used.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Patty said:


> I like my toilet paper to roll. Someone here had this idea and I borrowed it


Pretty sure you borrowed that idea from me....


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I like the idea of using the toilet paper holder on a stand. We will have to check out the towel bar holder some more. Thanks for the ideas!

Michael


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

D.P. said:


> DW got a free standing T.P. holder at "Target" and even matches the bath room hardward nicely.


X2. We probably have the same one. Does yours store extra rolls in the middle?


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I like my toilet paper to roll. Someone here had this idea and I borrowed it


Pretty sure you borrowed that idea from me....

















[/quote]

Thanks Oregon Camper for clearing that up. I went looking for the post and couldn't find it. I like to give credit where credit is due. It's a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Patty said:


> Thanks Oregon Camper for clearing that up. I went looking for the post and couldn't find it. I like to give credit where credit is due. It's a great idea. Thanks!


No problems.....love to share a good idea when I have one. Seems like they come along less frequently with age.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

We got the floor standing model at Target also. Matches the decor of the bathroom fixtures great! We also found at Menards some Super suction cup style towel bar holders that work on our shower door side glass locations excellent too!

Giving things time you figure it out! Fixing the shower door leak took a while though.

Michael


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We, too, did the Oregon_Camper Special Outback Toilet Paper Bar So The Paper Stays Dry and Out Of The Way modification..









It's great, and thanks to him/her for the idea (and the photo, which was needed to sell the DW on the idea...)


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Found these at Wally World, for about $10 each. The finish matches the rest of the hardware in the trailer, too!










I used regular wall anchors on one end and the other end is screwed into an aluminum wall stud.

Mike


----------



## Ciel2333 (Nov 18, 2021)

I installed a towel ring on the mirror(it is big enough) to hang my hand towel.


----------

